
30 Things You Should Do Right Now - flippyhead
http://thoughtcatalog.com/2012/30-things-you-should-do-right-now/
======
shurane
These are good objectives I guess. It's targeted to a _very_ specific audience
though, and sounds a lot like a rant.

~~~
Svip
Well, he had to write something. See 25.

------
earwolf
one thing he should do: shut up

